# Inflatable Pools - anyone? suggestions?



## NJlawnguy (8 mo ago)

The pool size is slowing growing right along with our 2.5yr old daughter and wanted to see if anyone had success with a 10' round pool and could offer a suggestion?

Shoprite has this intex (picture below) that comes with a filter (which I've gathered is close to useless?) for $100 which seems to be my best option at the moment.

Any pool suggestions? 
Filter suggestions? 
Best chemical regimen to keep everything sanitary and clean?

I have chlorine tabs, chlorine float/dispenser, skimmer & ph kit from previous summer.

Any help/input is greatly appreciated as I'm looking to pull the trigger in the next week or two.


----------



## cavince79 (Jun 18, 2019)

I don't see a pic or a link, but I had an Intex float to fill ring pool at my old house for numerous years.
The pump that comes with the pools works if you run it 24/7 and add filter media which is a pain.
Upgrade to a pump 2x as powerful and you should be good.
Venture over to troublefreepool for help keeping it clean. I got by with bleach, borax, and baking soda with a test kit.


----------



## NJlawnguy (8 mo ago)

My mistake. Thanks for the heads up.

https://www.amazon.com/Intex-Easy-Foot-Inch-Pool/dp/B000MBUOOO?th=1

This one here after searching on the web doesn't come with a filter and is $30 cheaper. May go with this option instead opposed to in-store because I'll just be ditching the pump that comes with and can put that $30 towards an upgrade.

- I appreciate the direction. Bleach is a great option especially if chlorine prices are up and/or hard to still find.

Might you have a suggestion for a plug and play pump? Trying not to go crazy and have to upgrade hoses, fittings etc. if I can get around it while still upgrading the pump (unless that's just the way it goes which I presume to be the case). FYI, I would plan to only run the pump during the day and "as needed". Bad idea?

edit: with the pool listed above having around 1000-1200 gallons of water, if I upgrade to 1,000 gph, it looks like I can run the pump for an hour a day and be in good shape.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

We do the whole above ground pool thing. The pumps and filters that come with the Intex ones are generally undersized and don't have enough flow to really keep things clean much at all.

If you're going to go through all that trouble, you might consider stepping up to a Metal Frame pool. You're going to need to go through the trouble of killing the grass wherever you put it and putting the tarp down under it anyways. The only step you're skipping is inserting the metal rods through the pool sleeves. Plus she's going to keep growing.

How often you run your pump comes down to how appropriately sized it is for the pool. So if you get one like the ones that come with, you may as well run it 24/7. I run ours 4-5 hours a day in summer and 3 hours a day in winter (split into 2 runs with an old school outlet style timer.


----------



## cavince79 (Jun 18, 2019)

I'm actually digging a level area right now for a 16' Bestway frame pool, which is much like the Intex. IIRC, I had to cut the pool to upgrade the pump, which is easier than it sounds. YouTube and TroubleFreePool show you how.

The ring top was great because I didn't go through the painstaking effort of getting 100% level. I got it close, put it up, enjoyed the year, took it down, and got it closer the next year.

We did a 15'x9' oval, then a 15' round, but the ring takes up alot of your available space.with it's bowl shape. Still great for little ones, and with care, they last a few years, but you're taking it down and putting it up yearly.

The 15' easy set we had was 3700 gallons and came with the 1000gph pump. We ran a 2500gph pump and got by on a few hours a day.


----------

